# Christmas Songs🎄



## Squint-eyed Southerner

To keep our music threads straight, I'm proposing a separate one for Holiday songs and music. Not limited to Tolkien-themed songs, of course, but any of your faves, old or new. I'll bet there are a number of ME parodies; I haven't searched them out, though. Do you have any to offer?

The H.P. Lovecraft Society did some for _their _favorite author; I posted one last summer, but here it is again, in time for the "Horrordays":






More seriously, here's one that has always been a favorite of mine; it must have been especially poignant for the millions of service people separated from their families in 1943 -- and for the families, as well:






How about you? Have one you'd like to share?


----------



## Elaini

I'll give a few for starters...

Because I love this.






Because Christmas is a holiday for children.






And just because I'm from a metal country. 






And just because it's fun!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I never really understood why that first one you posted is associated with Christmas, to tell the truth, any more than Frosty the Snowman -- neither of them reference Christmas. But there it is.

Gee -- I wonder if the radio stations that have banned it will be playing this, instead?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> To keep our music threads straight, I'm proposing a separate one for Holiday songs and music. Not limited to Tolkien-themed songs, of course, but any of your faves, old or new. I'll bet there are a number of ME parodies; I haven't searched them out, though. Do you have any to offer?
> 
> The H.P. Lovecraft Society did some for _their _favorite author; I posted one last summer, but here it is again, in time for the "Horrordays":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More seriously, here's one that has always been a favorite of mine; it must have been especially poignant for the millions of service people separated from their families in 1943 -- and for those families, as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you? Have one you'd like to share?






This has just been released, one of my fave carols:













Because I'm in a Dickens mood, from Disney's adaptation of the Classic Christmas Tale: 









And finally, a favorite of mine:











Await for more....



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Always liked that first one, CL; maybe cause it's old. Really old -- 16th century or earlier. Minor key, too.

Speaking of which, I listen to this one, once a year; too heartbreaking for repeated listening:






The song's from 1970, but this video is in memory of the Sandy Hook children.

Edit: Jeez, Laura can really give you a punch in the gut. 

I feel like I should balance it with something lighter. How about a Kpop Christmas?






Only problem there is, after watching it, I think I need a shot of insulin.


----------



## Elaini

Maybe it's just generally a winter song so that makes it okay for Christmas time?

This arrangement isn't specifinally Christmas song either, but I have sung it in a youth choir, as an opening of a Christmas concert. So it has a special meaning to me.






And actual ones:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Elaini said:


> Maybe it's just generally a winter song so that makes it okay for Christmas time?



Yeah, it just always seemed odd to me that so many "winter-themed" songs get played _only_ around Christmas time. Call it a personal maggot of mine. 

That second one of yours brought some personal memories. . .so thanks.

The harp ladies are nice, but strange; I kept thinking of the twins from The Shining. Not sure I'd want to meet them in a dark forest!  

Hey, CL -- speaking of old, see what you think of this version:






There's an "ancient" sound for you!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This is one of my favorites for Christmas!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Der Bingle did that one too -- albeit in a "different" style!

You jogged a memory for me there, Erestor: it was on an old 10-inch LP I had. I happened to be playing it one December when a friend came by with her four-year-old boy. When this came on, he started running in circles shouting "Santa Claus! Santa Claus!"






"You mean the big fat man with the long white beard!"


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Elaini

From Snowman:






Symphonic metal version:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, CL -- speaking of old, see what you think of this version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an "ancient" sound for you!




Ummmm....


Er...



Name?






CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, that's right -- "security".
"Christmas Carol on Hurdy Gurdy".

You'll have to find the rest of them yourself!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, that's right -- "security".
> "Christmas Carol on Hurdy Gurdy".
> 
> You'll have to find the rest of them yourself!


Thanks.


Excited to check this out!



CL


----------



## Ithilethiel

My father is English so we grew up listening to many Traditional English Christmas Carols and Sacred Texts. This is one of my all time favorites. Hope everyone enjoys it as much as I do...






One more...






The Holly and the Ivy

And for fun,


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, my! I would have dressed up as Santa, too, if I got to kiss Ronnie!
 

Sigh. Where's that mistletoe?


----------



## Ithilethiel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, my! I would have dressed up as Santa, too, if I got to kiss Ronnie!
> 
> Sigh. Where's that mistletoe?



The Ronettes are cute too. Just those short white go-go boots! And their sweet Santa costumes. Gives me an idea...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ithilethiel said:


> Gives me an idea...



Uh-oh. 


This one brings back memories:


----------



## Phil Lewis




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh well.





OT, but as it's my favorite Christmas Story (*sniff*), and I listen to it every year, I'll put it here anyway:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Getting back to favorite _songs, _this is the one that, to me, expresses the mixed feelings that sometimes go with the season:






I hope everyone here gets to be with those who are "dear to us". Merry Christmas.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, as promised, here's the Christmas song thread back, since it's now December -- at least _somewhere:_






What's your pick, this year?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Olorgando

Phil Lewis said:


>


Awks! Especially on "Silent Night", the HM riff just grates with Sir Christopher's singing ...
And as for that, most (all?) HM vocalists seem to take tenor as their low regions, many aspiring to alto and soprano range.
An operatic bass like Sir Christopher is about three octaves out of place there (just a guess - my music theory is microscopic).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

If anyone uses Spotify, I created a list









Christmas


Patrick · Playlist · 54 songs · 1 likes




open.spotify.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A different version of the last post from last year:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm having trouble finding any good Middle Earth- themed songs. This is as about as close as it gets:






Anyone know of some?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's a Christmas ad I've always recalled fondly, from a less commercial time, long ago now:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This commercial has been around forever and is beloved in Pittsburgh ( and maybe elsewhere too?)


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A demonstration that the message can cross language barriers:






I will add, as background, that when Taeyeon was in Middle School, her father, despite his misgivings about the music industry, spent his every Sunday off for a year driving her 200 km to Seoul, so she could train for her dream of becoming a singer.

Well done, Dad.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ooh -- can't leave my girls out!


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Halasían

My Christmas clips:






The audio on that original sucks. Here's the remaster...
















And to bring it all back....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One from Angelina:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This is technically a Christmas song


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> One from Angelina:


Good thing for the youngster to switch to violin after his initial vocals (I'll leave the assessment of his skills on the instrument to those with relevant knowledge, which I certainly do not possess in the least). But arrogance is mostly a male vice. So, perhaps especially for his immature age, it was a very wise decision to refrain from further vocals - or he has very wise advisers; but that has been such a massive contradiction for several decades, "advisers" and "wise" … 🤨


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I think you picked the wrong person as "youngster" there -- he was 30 at the time; Angelina was 10!  

He's well-known in Norway.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I think you picked the wrong person as "youngster" there -- he was 30 at the time; Angelina was 10!
> 
> He's well-known in Norway.


A: three years short of coming of age as a Hobbit ...
B: less than half my age
C: pass him some pampers … 

EDIT

D: for whatever reason, I would have pegged him as maximum 20 ...


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Aldarion said:


>


Both this and the CDP are wonderful picks!


CL


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's not Christmas without an angel! Here's my nominee:






So I'm biased. Sue me.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's not Christmas without an angel! Here's my nominee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm biased. Sue me.


That was Solar of Mamamoo!
Sue you?
I'll snitch this betrayal to Hwasa!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, I think she'd admit that Solar is the "angel" of the group.


While she lands on, well, the other end of _that_ particular polarity! 😈


But -- and I'm trying to get back On Topic here (I am, honest! ) -- what they really are, is a bunch of dorks:


----------



## Olorgando

You devil, you ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ahem. Well, I suppose this must be added here, for inclusion purposes:






Might as well have the HPL version, too:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> ...
> But -- and I'm trying to get back On Topic here (I am, honest! ) -- what they really are, is a bunch of dorks:


OUCH! I just let the video have a run-through! They seem to have made the mistake of actually recording in an empty meeting room (with a mirror to make the acoustics even worse!). Tinny, hollow, echoing acoustics - I knew a few meetings rooms like that at the company I worked for. The meetings tended to be short because everyone was grimacing at the infernal acoustics. But to record a song in such *hellish* acoustics - very, very bad idea! (That's why I also deleted the link from my reply … 🥶 )


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That was a practice, not supposed to be an "official" video; the way they were goofing around should have tipped you off! 

RBW just happens to be a somewhat goofy company!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That was a practice, not supposed to be an "official" video; the way they were goofing around should have tipped you off!
> 
> RBW just happens to be a somewhat goofy company!


You're asking a bit much considering the orders of magnitude difference between what you've heard and seen of Mamamoo and what I have. 🤨
And I vaguely remember at least one other video where they had goofy costumes ...
Anyway, I've learned that RBW is a company (though how long that memory manages to survive …)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Dilemma: should this go here, or in the RPG section? 

Well, it's a Christmas song, so:


----------



## Ithilethiel

I promised you SeS so here's my favorite flyboy's to ME!






And mine:






🛩🐴🚀❤❤❤

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

One of my favorites


----------



## Rilien

Here is a motet from Renaissance times, sung at Christmastide, a setting of Nesciens mater by Jean Mouton:





And here is the same piece, performed electronically:


----------



## Rilien

Erestor Arcamen said:


> One of my favorites



I really like the music from that show! Here's another:


----------



## Ithilethiel

Rilien said:


> I really like the music from that show! Here's another:



I love these too! So glad you posted them.


----------



## Ithilethiel

CirdanLinweilin said:


> CL



Beautiful CL Merry Christmas and a million hugs are under the Christmas tree from me!


----------



## Ithilethiel

Halasían said:


> My Christmas clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The audio on that original sucks. Here's the remaster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to bring it all back....



Merry Christmas Halasían...all the joy of Christmas to you and yours, hugs.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I notice you didn't "quote" any of my Khristmas songs.

Hmmph! 😒


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Ithilethiel said:


> Beautiful CL Merry Christmas and a million hugs are under the Christmas tree from me!


HUUUUUUUUGS!


CL

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Rilien said:


> I really like the music from that show! Here's another:


Oh I agree, I love that music too!


----------



## Halasían

Ithilethiel said:


> Merry Christmas Halasían...all the joy of Christmas to you and yours, hugs.


 Merry Christmas Ithilethiel! May your holidays be blessed! ((Hugs))


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, all right -- hugs from the Old Grouch, too, Lady Ithilethiel -- and Merry Khristmass, everybody!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yes, it's that time of year again, so post your faves!

I had an "angel" last year, so how about a "rein-dear"?


----------



## Ealdwyn

Is it that time already? 😲 
Well, if I must....


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

One of my favorites


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Pink Floyd has a Christmas song too!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Or, for those without Spotify:





Or might not know their precursors:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey -- remember when we used to be able to complain about all this stuff? I miss those days.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Not a Christmas song persay but it DOES have Christmas lights 😁


----------



## Aldarion

You probably won't understand a word, but well... music alone warrants listening.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You're right -- on both counts!  

Captions are available, for this one:


----------



## Aldarion

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You're right -- on both counts!
> 
> Captions are available, for this one:


Slovaks? I couldn't understand a word, but I did recognize the language... I think.

Anyway, something we both can understand for a little bit of Christmas fun:


----------



## greyssy

One of my favs Christmas songs is Last Christmas - Wham!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Aldarion said:


> I couldn't understand a word


Turn on the captions, for English.

Patty has a new one:


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Hisoka Morrow

2 X'mas song created by my church, sry for having mandarin version only, hope you all enjoy it^^


----------



## Olorgando

This could very well be the version I have heard dozens of times, on a single-sized vinyl containing three songs on each side (mono, probably).
Probably from 1961; I believe to have am even older version (pre-vinyl) buzzing around my ears, but I still have to find it ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Video unavailable"


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "Video unavailable"


Odd. I was just able to get it to run directly on TTF without having to switch to YouTube in a separate tab ...


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

greyssy said:


> One of my favs Christmas songs is Last Christmas - Wham!


Well, here's _a _Last Christmas! 





And for the ladies:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

One of my favorite Christmas songs 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here ya go!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And on that note, it's time to let this thread go back to sleep, until next December. But first, we just have to allow Mariah's song one final outing:




I hope everyone had Qwazy Qwistmas this year!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey, it's that time of year again! 😊
I'll start with something a bit different:





Watcha got for us?

Edit: I neglected to mention that English captions are available for this.


----------



## Ithilethiel

What do you think of a man who dedicates this song to you (me), so far away? (btw, I'm a GL fan)






My reply,






Yes, it's early in the morning SeS but consider the time difference...plus I can't sleep.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

A couple of my favorites:


----------



## Aranor of Rohan

Last Christmas... sorry


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Why sorry? You'll see a few different versions on previous pages. 😊


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You know that's your second time posting that one? And _third _for Bob's Burgers? Maybe it's time for a review. 😁

Come on, dontcha got anything new? 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Maybe create a NEW Christmas thread each year then ☺️


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

So we won't remember the reruns?
That's one way to solve the problem. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Bahumbug


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, here's one that definitely _hasn't _appeared before. 😂





Featuring every child's -- well, every Russian child's -- favorite bunny.


----------



## Ealdwyn

I like to listen to Thea Gilmore's Strange Communion at this time of year. A winter album rather than a Christmas album.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

...or did I already share this one too? 🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Comments are turned off."

Gee, I wonder why? 🤔

Meanwhile, back at the doublewide:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

_



_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's a more traditional version of the "Fir Tree" song I posted earlier:




Captions available for that one too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And -- despite everyone's hopes😀 -- I didn’t forget another tradition: my KGirls!




My, they seem to have mellowed, since the "So What" days. 😊


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Hey Squint! I got a song!   






CL


----------



## Ealdwyn

*Time for a little Joni
*


----------



## Ealdwyn

*And one of my favourites from Mike Oldfield ..... predating Zoom by a few decades there 😂 *


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That one's"Unavailable".


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That one's"Unavailable".


Try this one?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yep -- that one works, thanks!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm sure Mr. Southerner will let me know if I posted this before 😁. Had no idea there was a video of her singing this though. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm sure Mr. Southerner will let me know if I posted this before 😁.


Funny how he only notices when *other* people repeat themselves ... 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm sure Mr. Southerner will let me know if I posted this before 😁.


----------



## Aldarion

Probably my two favorite Christmas videos...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

In deference to EA and Mr. O, I'll refrain from mentioning that both of those have appeared here before. *

Meanwhile, here's one that hasn't:






*Edit: Oops. 😉


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> In deference to EA and Mr. O, I'll refrain from mentioning that both of those have appeared here before. *


You mean the baby pygmy hippo?









Christmas Songs🎄


You're right -- on both counts! :) Captions are available, for this one:




www.thetolkienforum.com












Christmas Songs🎄


And one of my favourites from Mike Oldfield ..... predating Zoom by a few decades there 😂




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wait -- are you comparing Slovak babies to hippos? 

Here's another from the Russians:






Edit: OK, I get it. And yes -- it's all part of the effort to make hippos a universal symbol of Christmas. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Edit: OK, I get it. And yes -- it's all part of the effort to make hippos a universal symbol of Christmas. 😁
> View attachment 11062


Ehwot? Now in the nativity scenes common as Christmas decorations in Germany, a donkey and an ox are commonly depicted as being in the manger. While the latter can be quite big, I see issues with squeezing a fifteen-feet-long, five-feet-tall, barrel with legs weighing around two tons in there ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How about this, then?


----------



## Olorgando

Fish-bowl with a blue whale? ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

But the singing dogthing doesn't raise an eyebrow? 🤔


----------



## Ithilethiel

So...he'll be home by tomorrow (Hooray!!) so I thought I'd add a new appropriate Christmas song. I pray everyone has a joyous and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Thanks for the contributions, everyone! 

Now it's time to wrap things up for the year -- in the traditional fashion.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Thanks for the contributions, everyone!
> 
> Now it's time to wrap things up for the year -- in the traditional fashion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Is is that time again already?! 😳

Well Okay -- let's start with something nice and upbeat!




Post your favorites! 🧑‍🎄


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Though I prefer this version:








Year Without A Santa Claus - Heat Miser/Snow Miser (Reproduction)


A new music service with official albums, singles, videos, remixes, live performances and more for Android, iOS and desktop. It's all here.




music.youtube.com


----------



## Ent

After careful consideration Ent believes his favorite christmas song - the one that depicts best what christmas really is, and really means to most - is "_Here Comes Santa Claus._"


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ent said:


> After careful consideration Ent believes his favorite christmas song - the one that depicts best what christmas really is, and really means to most - is "_Here Comes Santa Claus._"
> 
> View attachment 20340


Well, a link to your favorite version would be good. 😁 

While we wait, here's one:


----------



## Ent

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> a link to your favorite version


AHA. Yes, I forgot to search out a link.
But I thank you for the provision... I can't imagine one more fitted to the whole season and affair. 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's a time of "Glee", after all, you could say. 😁


----------



## Ent

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's a time of "Glee", after all, you could say. 😁



Yes, you could. 
This is Ent's first christmas with the TTF family and I didn't realize what it might bring. 
'Life' is continually a matter of intriguing experiences.


----------



## Ealdwyn

raptors, you say?
singing, you say?
don't mind if I do:



https://va.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_r4v4as22bg1r2rl8a_720.mp4


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

I have a new-found (and probably short-lived) obsession with instrumental versions of old English Christmas carols, and this has so far been my favorite:





It just has such a cozy vibe! Perfect for studying for finals, in my opinion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The original:





But the origins of the song can now be revealed!


----------



## ZehnWaters

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Hey Squint! I got a song!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL


Malinda is the best.


----------



## ZehnWaters

I always found this song to be positively delightful.





And another fun one:


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Since the Murphys song has appeared around three times here, I'll post one from four years ago, Page 1 -- but this time, the English version:





Does Aslan play a part in Christmas over there? 🤔


----------



## Ealdwyn

Have we had this yet this year?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, no -- not _this _year.😄
Nor this, either!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Starbrow

This is one of my favorites, which I may have posted before.


----------



## Deimos

Ealdwyn said:


> raptors, you say?
> singing, you say?
> don't mind if I do:
> 
> 
> 
> https://va.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_r4v4as22bg1r2rl8a_720.mp4


That is so stupid that it's funny 😆


----------



## Deimos

My favorite tho' it's more for New Year's.
So call it a Seasonal Carol: _The Old Yeare Now Away is Fled_ (Apollo's Fire has the best performance of it...imo)


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

There's this excellent performance of "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" on a glass harp, and I guess it classifies as Christmas Music, since it's from the Nutcracker, so here it is:





They mess up a little, once, but it's so cool!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And here are some more "Sugar Plum Fairies"! 😁


----------



## Deimos

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> There's this excellent performance of "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" on a glass harp, and I guess it classifies as Christmas Music, since it's from the Nutcracker, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They mess up a little, once, but it's so cool!


That is just...amazing.
Yeah, I totally understand the physics involved, but just the beauty of it ...almost brought me to tears. 🥲


----------



## Olorgando

Finally found the source of the German "Silent Night" version I posted two years ago.
While very likely not the same as that seven-inch 33 rpm EP I have, it seems close enough.
I'm linking the three other song that I'm sure were on that EP, starting with the one that probably rivals even "Silent Night" in popularity in Germany.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Not available". 😖


----------



## Elthir

Love this one.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow

My church's drama musical, sry for still having no eng version still or english trans, I'll upload them after finding them out. The musical drama was adapted from _A Christmas Carol,_ hoping you enjoy it. ^^


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Deimos said:


> That is just...amazing.
> Yeah, I totally understand the physics involved, but just the beauty of it ...almost brought me to tears. 🥲


Benjamin Franklin saw a performance of the glass harp in Cambridge, and as usual for him, thought of a way to improve it, avoiding the laborious tuning by the careful filling of water goblets. The result, in 1761, was the "Glass Armonica", using rotating tuned glass bowls, which also allowed a musician to play with all ten fingers. 

Many composers wrote music for it, including Mozart. Here, for comparison, is a performance of the piece Goldilocks posted, with harp accompaniment:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "Not available". 😖


Seems to be same problem as 2020.
Here's a version of the first song of my earlier post this year by the Vienna Boy's Choir (SchubertChor)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The winter scenes make this a Christmas song, IMO -- especially a _Disney _Christmas song! 😄




(English captions available)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Honestly, any Christmas music made 'epic' by L'Orchestra Cinematique is good with me. Like this song, for instance:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another one:


----------



## Halasían

Still my fav Christmas Song since the seventies...


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------

